# Confused to buy a  BSNL Telephone line cable(copper) of 100ft.



## kg11sgbg (Mar 16, 2016)

I want to buy a Telephone line/wire cable of copper,about 100ft.

The wire should be a single or one pair wire.

But I am confused about its other parameter of width(diameter)!!!
Shall I buy  the 0.4mm or the 0.5mm specs?


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2016)

get the paired together/non moving wires.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 17, 2016)

icebags said:


> get the paired together/non moving wires.


Yes.
But what about the 0.4mm or 0.5mm?


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2016)

higher the thickness the better. but it wont matter if line has strong signal.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 24, 2016)

^^Second that.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 6, 2016)

Ultimately that length of wire(paired + non-moving ) was installed by BSNL(albeit, the line man),and now I am enjoying very good speeds.
My Plan is BSNL BBG Home 1495ULD.



- - - Updated - - -

As per Plan ULD1495,this is what BSNL is providing,though with high ping:--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/5381568259.png


----------

